# Your monthly internet cost?



## JanS

Just curious how much it varies around the country/world.

I have the satellite broadband service and it's $60/month.

The service has been sort of on the lousy side lately, so the price kind of irks me for less than the best, but that's all that's available around here except dial-up. :hail: 

Then on top of that, they just sent announcements that we all have to change our e-mail addresses by the 15th of this month since the company changed hands. That means about 4 years worth of places that I have to wade through and change.... Grumble....

Anyway, how much does your service run, and are you happy with it?


----------



## Gomer

*cough*free*cough*
..the joys of being a student in university housing.


----------



## RoseHawke

$37.95 with Bellsouth. It's advertised as FastAccess DSL Xtreme with speeds upstream of up to Up to 3 Mbps and downstream of up to 384 Kbps. This is their next to the top DSL service. The FastAccess DSL Xtreme 6.0 (Up to 6 Mbps/512 Kbps; 46.95 monthly) we're not close enough to take advantage of, darn it. We've never had any HUGE problems with it, but the mailserver will occasionally take it upon itself to lose mail, and my contact with their customer service leaves me thinking I'm dealing with folks that need to be CSRs for some other line of business (i.e. clueless.)


----------



## snowhillbilly

I live in North Dakota, Jamestown and I have DacTel. I pay 115 a month, but i have three bills in one. Thats my Digital cable, Digital internet, and my phone bill. They all come in the same line, service is great even for these parts fast and reliable. The way I figure it I get my phone for free. Heck why people have home phones is beyond me. When your cell has free long distance and free nights and weeknds and free cell to cell. Just wish my cell phones internet was fast enuff to run my home PC lol.


----------



## gnatster

> Then on top of that, they just sent announcements that we all have to change our e-mail addresses by the 15th of this month since the company changed hands. That means about 4 years worth of places that I have to wade through and change.... Grumble....


This is where having your own domain name or a gmail account is perfect. Use yuor own address and refect it to your main ISP address. Main ISP changes you one make one change reflecting your own address to the new ISP address.

ISP Bill is $45 mo for Comcast. Live right on a main drag in a rural area so Verzion is tempting us with the possibility of fibre optic service within a year as they build out. To far from a central office for DSL.


----------



## acbaldwin

I kinda like being a A/V & PC tech for a place that is their own ISP and many T1 and T3 lines.
Gmail is awesome and very reliable. Anybody that wants an invite just *email* me.


----------



## Laith

The equivalent of about US$36 a month for ADSL. The price hasn't changed for years but they keep increasing the speed. When I first went ADSL at this price the downstream speed was around 300k... then it went up to 600k... then 1MB and now about 1.5MB. There's actually a new technology they installed which means that I'm guaranteed a minimum of 1.5MB but that can go up to 3MB when various conditions permit (I think linked to the overall load they carry at any one time at the nearest exchange).

The funny thing is that they don't announce these increases. You only notice them when suddenly things download a lot faster or if you're in the telecoms sector.


----------



## billykid7171

I live in Phoenix Arizona and the cost for internet access by cable is 1Mbps upload and 9 Mbps download is $54.95 and for 512Kbps / 6Mbps is 39.95. You can get it even cheaper if you bundle your phone and cable service as well. Thats what I do.


----------



## BryceM

About $60 a month for Comcast cable in Massachusetts.


----------



## turbomkt

I've got DSL with the former SBC (Now AT&T) for $28 per month. This is the 1500/368 plan.

And for the computer nitpicking (No offense intended, Cindy)



RoseHawke said:


> $37.95 with Bellsouth. It's advertised as FastAccess DSL Xtreme with speeds upstream of up to Up to 3 Mbps and downstream of up to 384 Kbps.


Upstream is from you to your ISP and downstream is from ISP to you. Your numbers are backward. Download rates are always as fast as or faster than your upload rates.


----------



## Elkmor

Russia, Surgut

Damned dial-up...
I pay about $40/month with $1/hour price.

Right now I plan to switch to WiFi. The cost is half less since WiFi provider count traffic, not time, and I'm mostly reader, not downloader.

It is a very rare case to meet a "satellite user" here.


----------



## Laith

I'm curious about those that use internet over cable connections...

I have a friend who lives in an apartment building and everyone has cable (and therefore internet over cable). In the evenings and weekends his connection speed drops noticeably, coinciding with everyone else being home at those times and surfing.

It seems that over cable multiple users are sharing a finite overall bandwidth. Therefore more users on a "trunk" cable connection equals lower speeds for everyone...

Is this true?


----------



## BryceM

Laith said:


> I'm curious about those that use internet over cable connections...
> 
> I have a friend who lives in an apartment building and everyone has cable (and therefore internet over cable). In the evenings and weekends his connection speed drops noticeably, coinciding with everyone else being home at those times and surfing.
> 
> It seems that over cable multiple users are sharing a finite overall bandwidth. Therefore more users on a "trunk" cable connection equals lower speeds for everyone...
> 
> Is this true?


It can be true, but if the connection speed drops below what is advertised on a consistent basis the provider should be notified. There is limited bandwidth over a single cable connection (just like everything else), but it's usually not an issue unless they've got a single circuit overloaded. On a good day my cable connection speed beats DSL by a considerable margin. Even on a bad day it's still better.


----------



## upikabu

You guys in North America have it so good as far as broadband speed and price are concerned. When I lived there I paid US$35/month for cable internet. One apartment I lived in even had a T1 line included in the rent.

Here in Oz every broadband plan is governed by the amount you can download per month. I pay A$70 (US$50) a month for a 1.5Mb/256k ADSL plan (the fastest you can get in most area, although some ISPs are trialing ASDL2+ in some places), but I can only download a max of 20 GB of data (10 GB during peak time & 10 GB off-peak) per month. If you go over the limit, they either charge you per GB or reduce your speed to near dialup.  The problem is the landline in the whole country is monopolized by one company, so they can control the price.


----------



## Bert H

DSL service through Alltel at around $35/mo.


----------



## MiSo

i have adelphia. i pay $100 a month but that includes 3Mb speeds,hbo, cinemax, stars, and all that great stuff. over 600 channels.

i think the service alone would cost about $50.
but that isn't that great considering earth link around here charges $60 for 5Mb


----------



## freydo

guaiac_boy said:


> It can be true, but if the connection speed drops below what is advertised on a consistent basis the provider should be notified. There is limited bandwidth over a single cable connection (just like everything else), but it's usually not an issue unless they've got a single circuit overloaded. On a good day my cable connection speed beats DSL by a considerable margin. Even on a bad day it's still better.


internet access through cable here is the same thing. you're sharing a network node and as more people on that node are online your connection speed drops. which is why i prefer DSL even though download speeds are "slower", but i have a consistent connection and only worry about connecting to a slow site server. and i would choose DSL over cable any day.

i pay about $45/month

and i have Gmail invites as well if anyone wants one, just PM or email me: [email protected]


----------



## BryceM

But if your particular cable doesn't have much traffic the speeds are incredible. The trick here is to live in a neighborhood without too many 20 & 30 year-olds, hogging all the bandwidth.


----------



## acbaldwin

I'm a definite bandwidth hog.:heh: 
Right now I'm pulling 315 songs from my music server at home to my iMac here at work.
Over 30,000 songs on the server at the moment.:jaw:


----------



## freydo

guaiac_boy said:


> But if your particular cable doesn't have much traffic the speeds are incredible. The trick here is to live in a neighborhood without too many 20 & 30 year-olds, hogging all the bandwidth.


very true.

but here it's not necessarily the 20/30 year olds, it's the pre-teen and teenagers that hog it up. they should be busy studying, not on the internet dernit!


----------



## jeff63851

Ours is like $19 for Road Runner cable...


----------



## John N.

$20 for MSN dial up...

Thanks to my laptop though and a special adaptor...I receive "free" wireless.

-John N.


----------



## RTR

Under $20 for DSL through Verizon.


----------



## 247Plants

49.95 a month for 256k cable through charter communication........wish i could get faster download speeds but its the absolute fastest i can get in my area...


----------



## Jdinh04

I believe we have Yahoo DSL (now AT&T) as earlier stated for $26.95/month.


----------



## ianiwane

for everyone looks to go cheaper, at&t had an internet only special that may still be available for 17.95 for the 3 mbps speed.


----------



## nailalc

We go through Sprint and pay about $80. That's everything: local phone, long distance, internet, voicemail, etc.


----------



## lorenceo

$50 ($30US) for 2mb down and 128k up ADSL. I have a 20gb cap, If I go over this it slows down to dialup speeds.
We should be getting speeds of up to 24mb down and 1mb up, but the big monopolizing telephone company (Telecom) controls the lines and refuses to put ADSL2+ into action, and we can't do anything about it.
Hopefully the government will decide to force them to unbundle the local loop.


----------



## Riba

Overhere in the Netherlands: ADSL (1.5Mb down, 760 down) for about 25 USD


----------



## JanS

gnatster said:


> This is where having your own domain name or a gmail account is perfect. Use yuor own address and refect it to your main ISP address.


Duh, I wish I would have thought of that before I contacted the million or so people of my change of address. I have a g-mail account too...


----------



## TAM

With only 2 choices dial up or WiFi, we're paying about $50.00 per month for WiFi... 512k up/down.


----------



## John N.

*Switched to Comcast Cable*

Dialup no more...

So I justt purchased one of Comcast's promotional deals, $33.99 for the first 6 months, and $100 back + free cable modem after rebates.

I'm expecting to cancel after the 6 months since regular price is $59.99/month.

So right now it's suppose to be $33.99, but we'll see it's always more.

Too bad SBC DSl isn't available to me. $12.99/month is such a great deal.

-John N.


----------



## ringram

$14.99/mo from SBC-Yahoo "mid-range" DSL. After fees, charges and such it comes out to around $16-something.


----------



## Script404

About £30 here 8mb dsl.


----------



## Burks

$49.95 a month, 5mb cable.


----------



## BryceM

Just moved. We're out in the country now. $90 a month for 1MB wireless. Oh, the pain. I went from 3MB cable to this......... sigh.


----------



## joephys

$14.99 a month for verizon DSL. Not the fastest, but way better than dialup companies and way cheaper than cable. I was paying $30 a month for it, but when my contract expired, they let me resign another one year contract at the lower price. I didn't even have to ask, they offered it too me, which supprised me because it was a new customer promotion.


----------



## bpimm

$8.95/month Dialup, to far out for wifi, no DSL, no cable, no speed.  

Brian


----------



## gabeszone

I live in Japan and have the world fastest internet service. Its called LIGHT and upload is 88 mbs and download about the same. NTT is my provider. I pay 5000yen mo about $45us


----------



## Burks

gabeszone said:


> I live in Japan and have the world fastest internet service. Its called LIGHT and upload is 88 mbs and download about the same. NTT is my provider. I pay 5000yen mo about $45us


I want that NOW!

How does it work? Heard they were "trying" to use light beams a number of years ago but haven't heard a thing since.


----------



## Craig Tarvin

I have 3M x 384k ADSL for $25/mo because I work for the ISP


----------



## zig

39.99 euro per month for 2mb dsl + free wireless modem (about $30 US dollars) the service is very reliable but there are better deals out there.


----------



## Sudi

I have comcast $45 and I am thinking baout switching to Verizon fiber optics. It's faster and $10/mo cheaper. 

Matt


----------



## MiSo

paying $29.99 a month for 3 Mb

5 Mb available for $49.99 and 10 Mb available for $79.99

sadly the gf won't go for the 5 or 10 megs =*(


----------

